# Pacu or Piranha



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## elongatus (Feb 6, 2003)

Piranha, that fish is a Pygopristis Denticulata


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

What about the eye to gill rule ?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This is a P.Denticulata and as i can see probably it is a female.
Check the link in O.P.E.F.E.

Jim


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks Jim,learn somthing new everytime i read hear.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

P.Denticulata!!!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

PACU!!!!!!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

is that a butt or a peach?


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

thats not p.dent thats def pacu


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

pacu


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Can't say if itz a pacu...the bottom jaw is very different


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

100% Pygopristis Denticulata


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

duno wut it is but aint a pacu to me


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

at times like this we need our god... FRANK!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

1st of all psycho "hear" in the context you used is really spelled "here"
the fish clearly LOOKS like a pacu, but man that jaw is WAK!!
WTF, dunno man....


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

hall is a pacu :rock:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

heres my pacu...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

As i said before the fish is a P. Denticulata.
Check the OPEFE link about it.
P. Denticulata

Here is an image from OPEFE site:

Jim


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Thats not a Pacu
Its a P. Denticulata.!!!!
100% sure


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

THAT IS NO PACU....As for it is I havent a clue.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

As u can clearly see the eye does not line up w/ the mouth. Therefore it's not a Pacu. P. Denticulata looks to be what it is.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

What's the name of that new "fruit piranha" is everyone sure this isn't it?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definitely not a pacu. The mouth on it gives it away.


----------

